# Alphaloade



## Bayer (3 September 2007)

Hi ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, ich hab mich vor über einenen Monat bei Alphaloade angemeldet. Hatte zwei Wochen testzeitraum mit 2 GB download. habe aber nie etwas gedownloded weil es mir zu kompliziert war irgendetwas dort zu machen, und jetzt schicken dir mir eine Mahnung nach der anderen das ich  99.00 € zahlen muss. Aber ich dies nicht gemacht habe, und nun hab ich ein schreiben von einen Proinkasso Gmbh, die mir sagen ich musss 177.00 € zahlen sonst würde es Probleme geben. Ich habe auch mit alphaloade geschrieben und gesagt das ich nie ihr programm Genutzt habe, aber ihnen scheint es egal gewesen zu sein. soll ich das Geld überweißen oder soll ich es gut sein lassen und einfach Abwarten was weiterhin geschieht. 

PS: Ich habe mich an- und dann sie nächsten 2 min wieder abgemeldet einfach von der Seite gegeangen. und mir war dann nicht mehr bewusst das ich ein Schreiben hinschreiben muss, dass ich den vertrag kündige.

_Hier gehts weiter _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40365


----------

